# Vomit Bags



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

If you don't have Vomit bags stored in your car, you need too.

Paying for them ? Why? Stop by local Hospital, or any hospital in your travels, go to the Emergency waiting room and they typically have them in a box on the desk. Grab a few. If asked, tell them you drive a cab and need some - they usually agree and tell you to take as many as you need.

You're Welcome

Taxi driver


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Coachman said:


>


Those don't look big enough for some of SadUber's riders.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Vomit bags hold anywhere from 16 to 24 ounces. A typical human stomach holds 48 ounces. Do the math.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> If you don't have Vomit bags stored in your car, you need too.
> 
> Paying for them ? Why? Stop by local Hospital, or any hospital in your travels, go to the Emergency waiting room and they typically have them in a box on the desk. Grab a few. If asked, tell them you drive a cab and need some - they usually agree and tell you to take as many as you need.
> 
> ...


Or you don't have took be a cheapskate begger. CVS has a box of 8 that are perfect for cars (I keep one in each seat pocket behind the front seats) for about $8.00.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Ever been drunk and tried to open a vomit bag in time? I have. It's why I don't bother carrying them. Useless.

Go to the dollar store, and buy a small bathroom trash can. They're small enough that they fit under or between your seats, but they'll hold more puke than a bag will, they can't collapse, they don't need opening, and they're disposable/washable. When you get a bad drunk, put it right in front of them, tell them it's there. I've had two pukers, one got the door opened, the other used my bucket. Zero on the seats.

You're welcome. Seriously, the bags might as well be a rubik's cube to a drunk ready to heave.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Vomit bags hold anywhere from 16 to 24 ounces. A typical human stomach holds 48 ounces. Do the math.


I been driving a cab for 4 years, nobody vomited 48 oz's ever. And I work in Hipster party areas and a Wine Country. One person once got close.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> I been driving a cab for 4 years, nobody vomited 48 oz's ever. And I work in Hipster party areas and a Wine Country. One person once got close.


I've been driving Uber for less than a year. You'd be unpleasantly surprised at the copious amount of beer and pizza that can violently come rocketing out of the stomach of a drunken 20 year-old sorority girl that has been to a keg party.

Maybe it's not 48 ounces. Perhaps its less, maybe 32 ounces, or even 24 - I'm not gonna measure the liquid volume to see.

But I'd rather have too big a bucket for them to puke in, than too small a bucket.

Capiche?


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

swingset said:


> Ever been drunk and tried to open a vomit bag in time? I have. It's why I don't bother carrying them. Useless.


Agree. An old space-saving EMS trick from back in the day before the nifty funnel bags were invented was to sandwich the opening of a small trash bag within a large needlepoint ring clamp. You could almost throw the entire thing over someone's head. We used to refer to having to deploy it on drunks as the "Ring Toss."


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

If people are drunk enough to throw up , no bag will hold it. Someone here stated that a women barfed in her own hand bag to avoid the fee.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Don't you wish sometimes it was legal to punch the crap outta a customer for vomiting in your car and not go to jail? What a wonderful world that would be


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> I've been driving Uber for less than a year. You'd be unpleasantly surprised at the copious amount of beer and pizza that can violently come rocketing out of the stomach of a drunken 20 year-old sorority girl that has been to a keg party.
> 
> Maybe it's not 48 ounces. Perhaps its less, maybe 32 ounces, or even 24 - I'm not gonna measure the liquid volume to see.
> 
> ...


Well, UBER and LYFT do promote "Binge Drinking" with cheap rides home, even tho they pay 15 dollars a mixed drink and cover charges to get into the place. So as long as Cheap-O rides home are a thing, Binge Drinking will never stop. (The Millennial way of thinking)


----------



## Blue Poodle (May 16, 2017)

Uh, I'll take that $150 fee and go lay in the park instead of working. You guys nuts?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

The vomit bucket with a plastic bag from your local grocery store works well....doubles as a garbage can too.

When someone vomits in it, they can take the bag with them as a sourvenir...and then I ask then for a tip for saving them $150.

....youre welcome.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Paper grocery bags. Get some and label them "vomit bag."


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

unPat said:


> If people are drunk enough to throw up , no bag will hold it. Someone here stated that a women barfed in her own hand bag to avoid the fee.


Thats not even close to truth. I've had many who vomited in the hospital bags, not a drop in the cab. I mean Wasted People. But for some reason they get it in the bag everytime. Then I make them take it with them as a present.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

unPat said:


> If people are drunk enough to throw up , no bag will hold it. Someone here stated that a women barfed in her own hand bag to avoid the fee.


I've had three people throw up in my car. All managed to get it in the vomit bags. One actually used two bags but didn't spill any. Having said that I don't pick up people who look like they can't even handle a vomit bag.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

swingset said:


> Ever been drunk and tried to open a vomit bag in time? I have. It's why I don't bother carrying them. Useless.
> 
> Go to the dollar store, and buy a small bathroom trash can. They're small enough that they fit under or between your seats, but they'll hold more puke than a bag will, they can't collapse, they don't need opening, and they're disposable/washable. When you get a bad drunk, put it right in front of them, tell them it's there. I've had two pukers, one got the door opened, the other used my bucket. Zero on the seats.
> 
> You're welcome. Seriously, the bags might as well be a rubik's cube to a drunk ready to heave.


Exactly what I use. I keep a tall kitchen trash bag in there as well, I wear latex gloves pull it out knot it up and hand it to pax. I have had atleast 20 riders use this, only once I didn't read the situation right and I got puke on my rubber mats. To be fair it was only 9:30pm so I didn't have my vomit meter turned on yet


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M0A1TDT/?tag=ubne0c-20

from my experience these work the best, any kind or brand with the ring


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> If you don't have Vomit bags stored in your car, you need too.
> 
> Paying for them ? Why? Stop by local Hospital, or any hospital in your travels, go to the Emergency waiting room and they typically have them in a box on the desk. Grab a few. If asked, tell them you drive a cab and need some - they usually agree and tell you to take as many as you need.
> 
> ...


That vomit bag will cost you $150.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

I've had 2 pukers, both females who used the barf bags without any residual mess, God bless 'em. The last girl was a millennial who, between expulsions, kept worrying that I was now going to rate her only 3 stars (as if that were the low end of the scale).


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Surgeio said:


> I've had 2 pukers, both females who used the barf bags without any residual mess, God bless 'em. The last girl was a millennial who, between expulsions, kept worrying that I was now going to rate her only 3 stars (as if that were the low end of the scale).


What did you rate her? I gave my one and only puker 5* because she was so nice/apologetic about it, helped clean up, and ultimately gave me a tip in the app (and no smell the next day).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> If you don't have Vomit bags stored in your car, you need too.
> 
> Paying for them ? Why? Stop by local Hospital, or any hospital in your travels, go to the Emergency waiting room and they typically have them in a box on the desk. Grab a few. If asked, tell them you drive a cab and need some - they usually agree and tell you to take as many as you need.
> 
> ...


No wonder healthcare is so costly !

Buy your own bags !


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> What did you rate her? I gave my one and only puker 5* because she was so nice/apologetic about it, helped clean up, and ultimately gave me a tip in the app (and no smell the next day).


The deal was she gets 5 stars if 100% contained in the barf bags (she used 2). I inspected the back seat after the ride and all was clean, so 5 stars were given.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> No wonder healthcare is so costly !
> 
> Buy your own bags !


Thanks Obama, dont worry Trump will drain the barf bag swamp


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

I hope people puke so I can take pictures and clean it myself.... I want that money, just hope the person is not so broke that hurts them too much


----------



## nick caronn (Mar 1, 2017)

james725 said:


> I hope people puke so I can take pictures and clean it myself.... I want that money, just hope the person is not so broke that hurts them too much


 Im with him


----------

